# Humane Society getting butchered on its Facebook page for new vegan dogfood



## McSweeney (Feb 1, 2010)

Completely justified, but it's frustrating to see such a great organization allow a few marketing guys to cash in on vegans' well-intentioned but misguided consciences. Being a vegan is an ethical choice. Imposing your ethics on a carnivore? Eh, not so much.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

This is so stupid. It's so pointless it's a bad concept period. Unfortunately some people are stupid enough to actually buy the food and feed their dog (carnivore or not still requires meat) a meat free food. I personally know someone who tried a vegetarian dog food with her dog and it was devestating for the dog, she saw decreased energy levels and the poor dog looked horrible.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

While I think it can be done, I think it is a dumb idea. I have very different values than HSUS


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i know. ive been watching and lmao.

i think vegan dog food iss cruel.

and we wont even get into what i think of that supposed "great organization"


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Feb 6, 2010)

I am vegan and I would never consider feeding my dog a vegetable based diet.
I have just chosen to make better choices for him like a free ranged antibiotic free raw diet.

There are so many choices out there that a vegan diet for a dog is beyond extrem and seriously detrimental to their health. No good pet owner is thinking fo their dogs best intrest if they though feeding a dog a vegan diet was a good idea.

Bridy


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

pretty much everything the HSUS puts out is crap.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

McSweeney said:


> Completely justified, but it's frustrating to see such a great organization allow a few marketing guys to cash in on vegans' well-intentioned but misguided consciences. Being a vegan is an ethical choice. Imposing your ethics on a carnivore? Eh, not so much.


Great organization? You do know who the HSUS really is right? They aren't your local shelter, heck they don't really even deal with shelters at all. They are an Animal Rights group. If they ever were to get their way you'd no longer have any pets.

Oh and don't even get me started on their rules against Pit Bulls. While they have changed over the past year, they still can't be trusted. They have ruined many people's lives by falsely accusing people.

The HSUS are idiots. Plan and simple.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Great organization? You do know who the HSUS really is right? They aren't your local shelter, heck they don't really even deal with shelters at all. They are an Animal Rights group. If they ever were to get their way you'd no longer have any pets.
> 
> Oh and don't even get me started on their rules against Pit Bulls. While they have changed over the past year, they still can't be trusted. They have ruined many people's lives by falsely accusing people.
> 
> The HSUS are idiots. Plan and simple.



[british accent]smashing good post madam. absolutely smashing![/ba]


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

McSweeney said:


> Completely justified, but it's frustrating to see such a great organization allow a few marketing guys to cash in on vegans' well-intentioned but misguided consciences. Being a vegan is an ethical choice. Imposing your ethics on a carnivore? Eh, not so much.


great organization?

HSUS and Peta are not animal welfare organizations. They are radical animal rights organizations that are not the friend of anyone that owns a pet. 

Both organizations do nothing but harm animals. The HSUS harms dogs in shelters every day by "stealing" money in the way of donations, from local humane societies.


----------



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

This reminded me of a show called the Goode Family. The entire family where vegan's and they believed their dog absolutely loved being a vegan too....lets just say, a lot of neighbourhood squirrels went missing


----------



## McSweeney (Feb 1, 2010)

Darkmoon said:


> Great organization? You do know who the HSUS really is right? They aren't your local shelter, heck they don't really even deal with shelters at all. They are an Animal Rights group. If they ever were to get their way you'd no longer have any pets.
> 
> Oh and don't even get me started on their rules against Pit Bulls. While they have changed over the past year, they still can't be trusted. They have ruined many people's lives by falsely accusing people.
> 
> The HSUS are idiots. Plan and simple.


Pretty harsh (and inaccurate) over-generalization of the HSUS in my opinion. As a 15-year volunteer for five different Humane Societies in three different states, I've found the organization, at least at the local grassroots levels, to be earnest and dedicated. I've never encountered even a hint of the "PETA-esque" activism you speak of. 

I actually respect the HSUS more than most rescue groups for just being realists. We've all seen the shows: Dogtown, Pitbulls and Parolees, etc. How many millions of dollars are sunk into "no-kill" shelters that could be better spent on adopting out good dogs? I know, "there's no such thing as bad dogs, only bad owners," blah blah blah. If a dog is aggressive and attacks a person or God forbid a child, his upbringing doesn't magically undo the attack. My dog is an animal shelter rescue with a sad story, but if he attacked any one of my three children he wouldn't live out the hour. Euthanization is a sad but necessary tool, and at least the HSUS has the guts to make that hard choice.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

McSweeney said:


> Pretty harsh (and inaccurate) over-generalization of the HSUS in my opinion. As a 15-year volunteer for five different Humane Societies in three different states, I've found the organization, at least at the local grassroots levels, to be earnest and dedicated. I've never encountered even a hint of the "PETA-esque" activism you speak of.
> 
> I actually respect the HSUS more than most rescue groups for just being realists. We've all seen the shows: Dogtown, Pitbulls and Parolees, etc. How many millions of dollars are sunk into "no-kill" shelters that could be better spent on adopting out good dogs? I know, "there's no such thing as bad dogs, only bad owners," blah blah blah. If a dog is aggressive and attacks a person or God forbid a child, his upbringing doesn't magically undo the attack. My dog is an animal shelter rescue with a sad story, but if he attacked any one of my three children he wouldn't live out the hour. Euthanization is a sad but necessary tool, and at least the HSUS has the guts to make that hard choice.


The inaccuracy lies in your information. You said you volunteered at "As a 15-year volunteer for five different Humane Societies in three different states".

Those humane societies you volunteered at have NOTHING to do with the HSUS. 

The HSUS operates no shelters. 
In fact through their deceptive fundraising, they "rob" funds from local Humane Societies. People give to the HSUS thinking they are donating to the Local Humane Society. Which is not the case.

The HSUS is actually worse than peta. They are the wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

McSweeney said:


> Pretty harsh (and inaccurate) over-generalization of the HSUS in my opinion. As a 15-year volunteer for five different Humane Societies in three different states, I've found the organization, at least at the local grassroots levels, to be earnest and dedicated. I've never encountered even a hint of the "PETA-esque" activism you speak of.
> 
> I actually respect the HSUS more than most rescue groups for just being realists. We've all seen the shows: Dogtown, Pitbulls and Parolees, etc. How many millions of dollars are sunk into "no-kill" shelters that could be better spent on adopting out good dogs? I know, "there's no such thing as bad dogs, only bad owners," blah blah blah. If a dog is aggressive and attacks a person or God forbid a child, his upbringing doesn't magically undo the attack. My dog is an animal shelter rescue with a sad story, but if he attacked any one of my three children he wouldn't live out the hour. Euthanization is a sad but necessary tool, and at least the HSUS has the guts to make that hard choice.



So all Pit bulls in shelters are there because they have attacked at person?....I don't get that line of thinking at all?

IMO no dog that has attacked a person should be adopted out no matter the breed....and as for the remark about money should be spent on "good dogs"...I have news for you ...PIT BULLS ARE GOOD DOGS!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL. You are under the impression that the HSUS is your local shelter or incharge of some of the local shelters. They are not. Any money they recive goes toward their plans in goverments and raiding "fighters and mills" and only maybe a small percentage goes toward shelters, IF they are housing one of their bust, even then, it's barely anything.

This http://www.humanesociety.org/ Is NOT even in the same class as this http://www.hs-scm.org/ 

The first link is to the Animal Rights group (Not to be confused with Animal Wellfare groups), they don't run any shelters, they steal money from local shelters by people thinking they are donating to the shelters by having a very similar name. They are the ones that are always looking for a witch hunt when there rarely is one.

The second link is a local shelter. They are GREAT people who work daily with the animals and adopt them out. I adopted my Pit Bull from them actually. Great shelter who I trust fully on who they put up for adoption.

and I'll quote Pugmom on this because it is the truth:


> no dog that has attacked a person should be adopted out no matter the breed


Don't beleive us, call and ask your local Humane Society how much they get from the HUSU in funding. You'll be shocked.


----------



## McSweeney (Feb 1, 2010)

> So all Pit bulls in shelters are there because they have attacked at person?....I don't get that line of thinking at all?


I don't get that line of thinking at all either, which is probably why I never said it or remotely implied it.

As for debating what I actually said, I very much appreciate the info on the HSUS's ties (or lack thereof) to local Humane Societies. Looks like I have to make a few phone calls.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

McSweeney, I have to congratulate you for your willingness to check it out and consider the possibility that you have been misled.

A lesser person would have just gotten defensive and stormed out of here without learning anything at all. We see it all the time.


----------



## McSweeney (Feb 1, 2010)

RonE said:


> McSweeney, I have to congratulate you for your willingness to check it out and consider the possibility that you have been misled.
> 
> A lesser person would have just gotten defensive and stormed out of here without learning anything at all. We see it all the time.


For a guy who's right as much as I am, I have to have the humility to admit I'm wrong every once in a blue moon. 

I kid, I kid. I got no problem dumping HSUS if they're less than forthcoming about their advocacy. I stopped giviing money to PETA in the early 90s and never looked back because of their opposition to testing animals for cancer and HIV research.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

a fun link for McSweeney

http://dogpolitics.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/03/hsus_sterilize_.html


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

McSweeney said:


> I don't get that line of thinking at all either, which is probably why I never said it or remotely implied it.
> 
> As for debating what I actually said, I very much appreciate the info on the HSUS's ties (or lack thereof) to local Humane Societies. Looks like I have to make a few phone calls.


Sorry if I miss read you post...


> Dogtown, Pitbulls and Parolees, etc. How many millions of dollars are sunk into "no-kill" shelters that could be better spent on adopting out good dogs?


it just sounded like you were saying that that all the dogs on these shows were ether people aggressive or not "good" dogs....which is very far from the truth...my bad


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Unfortunately the HSUS capitalizes on the fact that their name is so incredibly close to local humane societies. It's horribly misleading and done so on purpose. Many animal lovers donate to them thinking the money goes to local humane societies and that's just not the case. I think that's what makes me so mad about them is their intentional misleading of people trying to help shelters and homeless dogs.

Look into what happened with Katrina for starters.


----------



## McSweeney (Feb 1, 2010)

Just for the record, I love "Dogtown" and "Pitbulls & Parolees". One of my professional colleagues, a literary agent by the name of Jane Rotrosen, is one of the leading pit bull advocates on the East Coast. (And one of her authors, Diane Jessup, wrote a beautiful novel about the pit bull; see link below.) My beef is not with any specific breed, rather the blanket acceptance of all dogs into these no-kill shelters. Have seen too many shelters overrun with dogs, with one local shelter even downgrading to a soy/wheat-middling bulk dogfood because they could no longer afford to feed their 200 animals even the cheapest Dog Chow kibble. Someone has to have the guts to say "no" every once in awhile.

http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Who-Spoke-Gods/dp/0312291523/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265475553&sr=8-16


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

McSweeney said:


> Just for the record, I love "Dogtown" and "Pitbulls & Parolees". One of my professional colleagues, a literary agent by the name of Jane Rotrosen, is one of the leading pit bull advocates on the East Coast. My beef is not with any specific breed, rather the blanket acceptance of all dogs into these no-kill shelters. Have seen too many shelters overrun with dogs, with one local shelter even downgrading to a soy/wheat-middling bulk dogfood because they could no longer afford to feed their 200 animals even the cheapest Dog Chow kibble. Someone has to have the guts to say "no" every once in awhile.


I agree there needs to be a middle road....I don't think that you can save every dog that comes into rescue/shelter..and this should be based on health and behavior...not on breed

You have extremist on both sides...you have some rescues/shelters that want to keep every dog ..on the other hand you have places like my local shelter that PTS any bully dog that comes though the door (after a 6 day waiting period)..no if, and, or buts...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

McSweeney said:


> Just for the record, I love "Dogtown" and "Pitbulls & Parolees". One of my professional colleagues, a literary agent by the name of Jane Rotrosen, is one of the leading pit bull advocates on the East Coast. (And one of her authors, Diane Jessup, wrote a beautiful novel about the pit bull; see link below.) My beef is not with any specific breed, rather the blanket acceptance of all dogs into these no-kill shelters. Have seen too many shelters overrun with dogs, with one local shelter even downgrading to a soy/wheat-middling bulk dogfood because they could no longer afford to feed their 200 animals even the cheapest Dog Chow kibble. Someone has to have the guts to say "no" every once in awhile.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Who-Spoke-Gods/dp/0312291523/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265475553&sr=8-16


that book is weird. and some of the stuff Jessup says about pits is kinda wooey at times. it doesnt add up.

just sayin..


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I am all for the humane and ethical treatment of animals. Unfortunately many organizations have names that sound good, but fail to live up to them.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

How can you say HSUS is a great organization?
Next time you go to your local HS, ask them when the last time was they got funding from HSUS... they'll laugh. They are two separate entities

Don't believe me? Go google


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

HORSEandHOUND said:


> How can you say HSUS is a great organization?
> Next time you go to your local HS, ask them when the last time was they got funding from HSUS... they'll laugh. They are two separate entities
> 
> Don't believe me? Go google


i wish that people would read through the whole thread before commenting.... 

we have gotten to this point and passed it already. he admitted he did not know and is looking into it.... 

as for the food- ugh.... i think its just bazaar anyone would consider feeding that to their dog....


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll say it again -- if someone has ethical qualms about eating meat, THEY SHOULD NOT GET A CARNIVOROUS ANIMAL AS A PET and then cry about how 'cruel' it is to FEED THEM (and then want 'vegan' food to be made for them). That's simply ridiculous.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I work for the Humane Society in my town, and I can tell you, the HSUS has NOTHING to do with us. Nothing at all. Think we see a dime of all that money they collect to help the animals? Nope. Nada. Zilch.


----------



## Reacher (Jun 3, 2009)

Pai said:


> I'll say it again -- if someone has ethical qualms about eating meat, THEY SHOULD NOT GET A CARNIVOROUS ANIMAL AS A PET and then cry about how 'cruel' it is to FEED THEM (and then want 'vegan' food to be made for them). That's simply ridiculous.


I completely agree. If you want a Vegan pet, get a rodent or a bird. Humans are the only species that has ethical qualms about what they eat. The rest of the omnivores in the animal world eat whatever is available. It is indeed ridiculous to try and force a diet on an animal that has nothing to do with their natural diet.

Thanks for those giving information about HSUS, I would have made the assumption that they were one and the same as my local HS shelter. I will make sure that any donations I make are to the local shelter.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

The strongest argument against buying the food isn't the welfare of your dog, but avoiding funding their kooky agenda.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Labsnothers said:


> The strongest argument against buying the food isn't the welfare of your dog, but avoiding funding their kooky agenda.


I think this is the first thing I've ever agreed with you on to date...


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

nainai0585 said:


> This reminded me of a show called the Goode Family. The entire family where vegan's and they believed their dog absolutely loved being a vegan too....lets just say, a lot of neighbourhood squirrels went missing


THAT is too funny... poor squirrels


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Terrierman made a great point on his blog on how this food is made by a no-name company in URUGUAY of all places, so how exactly is this a reputable product with quality control we can trust?


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

i honestly don't understand why would anyone feed their dog this....with the only exception being their dog is allergic to every possible meat protein source that is readily available.

Then again, there are OTHER much more reputation vegetarian foods available, such as natural balance.

I looked at their ingredients and this is basically chicken feed.......


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Enhasa said:


> i honestly don't understand why would anyone feed their dog this....with the only exception being their dog is allergic to every possible meat protein source that is readily available.
> 
> Then again, there are OTHER much more reputation vegetarian foods available, such as natural balance.
> 
> I looked at their ingredients and this is basically chicken feed.......


They also say you can't feed this to puppies... that just _screams_ 'nutritionally deficient'.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

honestly, if there is indeed a dog that is allergic to chicken, beef, pork, turkey and other meat sources, i would think that the next alternative will be vegetarian.
unless of course there is some way to prevent the allergic reactions from triggering....
then again, for a dog to be allergic to so many kinds of protein sources, what are the odds.

and regardless of whether allergic or not, i think this food is literally crap.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Enhasa said:


> i honestly don't understand why would anyone feed their dog this....with the only exception being their dog is allergic to every possible meat protein source that is readily available.


Those into the HSUS vegan agenda. 

As for puppies, many high quality adult foods have too much calcium for puppies and are too rice in general.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

Labsnothers said:


> Those into the HSUS vegan agenda.


AKA Morons more than likely.....

by the way, will the dog actually die from eating this? won't it be lacking a lot of essential vitamins?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Vitamins are often found in vegetables. I have no reason to think dogs won't do fine on it, I just don't like HSUS.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Enhasa said:


> AKA Morons more than likely.....
> 
> by the way, will the dog actually die from eating this? won't it be lacking a lot of essential vitamins?


They admit right on their site that they didn't do a proper scientific feeding trial... so who knows.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

so its an indirect disclaimer of them saying they wont be responsible if your dog ever dies on that food....what bullshit


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Why?  It meets the requirements of not one but two different dog food standard overseers. Uruguay Agricultural Services Direction of the M.G. A. P. AND AAFCO. Most dog food companies don't do any feeding trials, they just meet the profile and sell the food.

I have a hard time believing dogs will eat this stuff. The first ingredient is crushed canola seed, a member of the brassica family which contains a nasty tasting substance, glucosinolate. My dogs like broccoli just fine but it isn't good for dogs to eat a lot of brassica family.


----------



## DogWiseUSA (Feb 16, 2010)

2 things here. Dogs are predatory carnivores, they need meat. Are there exceptions to the rules? There always are. However, sticking to a diet that best suits them as the animal they are seems to be the most logical choice.
I tend to have the same problems with the HSUS that are stated in the thread. Their leadership has even been quoted as saying that no one should own pets. IOW they would all be feral. I don't think that's in line with pet owners that send them money. On the other hand those sappy commercials really get to me. It's that national awareness that they bring to the table. It's just unfortunate that most folks that send them money don't really understand what their about. I believe Zim said it right, they're wolves in sheep's clothing(no offense to the wolves, they are, after all, canines). I certainly don't want to blanket a statement about all of the folks involved in the HSUS, but I do take issue with the organization.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Dogs don't need meat. They need certain amino acids as well as other nutrients available from many different sources. Formulating a complete and balanced diet is easier if you include meat, but entirely possible without it. 

This is just one more 100% marketing hype food. Raven will continue to get Pro Plan even if I am disgusted with their ''shreds''.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Is there any evidence that there's no difference between meat-based nutrients and vegetable-based nutrients?

I have not seen any studies in that regard.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't know of any available to the public, but in the real world dogs thrive on regular Purina and other foods with little or any meat. Where are your studies to back all the claims dogs need meat?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Labsnothers said:


> I don't know of any available to the public, but in the real world dogs thrive on regular Purina and other foods with little or any meat. Where are your studies to back all the claims dogs need meat?


I'm not arguing Purina. To me, Purina is gourment-grade cuisine meal compared to this stuff.

I really shouldn't need to explain why dogs need meat. They are carnivores. The data for them being carnivores is empirical. Their digestive system says so, their teeth says so, their body structure says so. They are opportunistic feeders, and will eat other stuff to get by when needed. We know all this to be a fact.

What I don't know is if plant-based nutrients can actually replace meat-based nutrients. If I am wrong and this is true, then that's interesting information. But without any evidence to the contrary, my intution tells me that is incorrect.

We've already gone over a lot of times. There's a fundamental disagreement in what you consider "doing well" and what I consider "doing well". What you do with your dogs is mostly the same as what the average dog owner does. I'm a performance dog owner, so my criteria is a lot higher than yours. I have no doubt that a lot of dogs might "do well" in your criteria on Purina, but no dog of mine would "do well" on Purina in my criteria, because I require high energy performance-level dogs (unlike the average dog owner).

Think of it like how sport athletes eat a very high quality diet. Fresh meats, veggies, etc. But the average person can get by with McDonalds a couple times a week, cooking meals only one or two nights a meal, eating cereal in the mornings, etc. Yes the average person can be reasonably healthy on that, but they would not thrive on it. But if you need to thrive, like Basketball players, Football players, and so on... you need to eat a full and especially healthy meal like eggs, meats, fruits, veggies, and so on.

So I make no argument in that regard. Again, the only question I have is, is there any evidence that plant-based nutrient sources can replace animal-based nutrient sources? Are they identical? I have no evidence in one way or another.


----------



## DogWiseUSA (Feb 16, 2010)

I am simply basing my statements on nature. Canines are predatory carnivores, simple. That doesn't mean that they can't get those things from other sources, of course. Most dog foods you find at the grocery store, while aren't bad for your dog, they aren't exactly good either. By packing it full of filler, corn, grain, etc. they can keep the cost down. Those fillers are just that, fillers with no value and in some cases are hard for your dog to digest. By switching to a food with less fillers and more of the things closer to a natural diet, some owners have seen great improvements in everything from skin and coat improvement to smaller stool(since more of the food is used by the dog).


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Kathyy said:


> Why?  It meets the requirements of not one but two different dog food standard overseers. Uruguay Agricultural Services Direction of the M.G. A. P. AND AAFCO. Most dog food companies don't do any feeding trials, they just meet the profile and sell the food..


Most dog food brands are crap, too. 

Purina does feed trials, which makes me trust it more than this stuff. The AAFCO standards are far from 'complete', nor do they measure things such as digestibility of a food, so why should I respect a brand that only aims for the lowest possible bar?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

RBark said:


> I really shouldn't need to explain why dogs need meat. .


Sorry, I think you more than your intuition to back up your opinions. You pile opinion on top of opinion on top of opinion.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Labsnothers said:


> Sorry, I think you more than your intuition to back up your opinions. You pile opinion on top of opinion on top of opinion.


Um, it's ALL opinion. Yours, mine, theirs. All of it. That's clear as day to anyone.

That said, them being carnivores IS a fact. Why you would call that an opinion is beyond me.



> Domain: Eukarya
> Kingdom: Animalia
> Subkingdom: Eumetazoa
> Phylum: Chordata
> ...


As you can see, they are scientifically classified as part of the Carnivora group.



> The diverse order Carnivora (pronounced /kɑrˈnɪvərə/ or sometimes /ˌkɑrnɪˈvɔərə/; from Latin carō (stem carn-) "flesh", + vorāre "to devour") includes over 260 species of placental mammals. Its members are formally referred to as carnivorans, while the word "carnivore" (often popularly applied to members of this group) can refer to any meat-eating animal. Carnivorans are the most diverse in size of any mammalian order, ranging from the Least Weasel (Mustela nivalis), at as little as 25 grams (0.88 oz) and 11 centimetres (4.3 in), to the Polar Bear (Ursus maritimus) which can weigh up to 1,000 kilograms (2,200 lb), to the Southern Elephant Seal (Mirounga leonina) whose adult males weigh up to 5,000 kilograms (11,000 lb) and measure up to 6.9 metres (23 ft) in length.


So do you have any scientific proof that they are not part of Order: Carnivora?? I would be stunned to see that, since they have always been classified as a carnivore.


----------



## SFdoglovr (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a vegetarian and I would never put my dog on an all veggi food. My dog loves baby carrots and kale its true, but he goes crazy over yogurt, eggs, chicken, salmon, duck, etc. People are free to feed whatever they choose and the dog food industry is totally corrupt, but there are healthy and ecologically better foods out there if you want to make sure your dog eats meat. Just my opinion, everyone is entitled to their own beliefs.....


----------

